# normal growth progression for a red nosed puppy



## spivins (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a 4 1/2 month old red nosed pup. He is about 40 pounds his dad is a 95 lber and mom waqs about 75. Is he growing at an apropriate rate?


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

He's fine. My boy is 2 and only 62 pounds


----------



## spivins (Sep 11, 2006)

thanks, he;'s my first pitty. I just have so many questions


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

your pups doing fine,if he keeps growing like that,hed be 80 pounds at 8 months of age..Remember,people put "WAY"to much emphisis on the weight of a apbt,but a pitbull has never been about mass,it is not a mastiff,function is of the utmost importance,weight,color and head size come after that.....


----------



## spivins (Sep 11, 2006)

so can you tell me when his head will begin to get fat?


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Mine is 4 years old and at 65 lbs, I think he's pretty heavy for breed standard, yes?


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Some grow/develope faster than others. Just make sure yours isn't fat. Don't try to bulk him up too soon. He is way too young to have a lot of height on his joints.


----------



## bradthepit (Jul 30, 2006)

Sounds fine to me. Mine is 3.5 months 16" at the shoulder and 30lbs in weight.


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

I have a heavy bred redboy/jocko female thats 9 months she is 15" at the withers and ways 40 pounds.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Rebel is 1.4 years old and weighs in steady at 56Lbs

Bailey is a little over a year old and is 45lbs

Gracie is 2 and weighs 50-54lbs

Normal breed standard weights vary in males from 45-65

for females its about 10 pounds lighter. Again that is the average normal weights for standard size dogs.


----------



## Titan06 (Aug 9, 2006)

Titan is almost 5 months and weighs 37-40 lbs.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow!!! why are my dogs so heavy then??? har is 75lbs and Panty (haha) is 42???? Harley is 5 and Panty is 9 months


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Some dogs are just heavy....lol By boy just turned 10 months today and he is 72lbs.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Legend is 11 months and the last time I weighed him he was 83lbs. But he's tall.


----------



## napsndreds (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah I have a big rednose for his age. 7.5 Months 50 lbs. He is tall too. I dont know but his parents are like 100+ kinda scary


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

rico is 6 months and 68 lbs


----------



## capeteritan (Oct 5, 2006)

*Fioricet: Why is this drug prescribed?*

**spamming not allowed**


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

You know STRICTLY from an original APBT standard, if we got back to the 30-40lbs pits NO ONE would be afraid of them!


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

I had a blue nose that was 60lbs at 6 months, That dog was a beast!!! But Harley is proprotion right i would say,,,,:roll:


----------



## trummera (Nov 29, 2006)

*How come ya know os much about this?*

Wait, blast it!


----------



## trummerj (Dec 2, 2006)

*Nothnig old?*

I, who have prided myself on


----------

